# Some Boxes



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 31, 2007)

I haven't posted any work in a while, I figured I'd show you what I've been up to lately. These were the last three pieces of my old 1236 lathe













First Two:
About 5" high.

Maple and Bubinga with Holly and Maple inlay






Third:
Maple and Bubinga
About 2.5" high











Fourth and Fifth
Maple and Khaya with Khaya and Turquoise inlay


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 31, 2007)

Must be something wrong with my 1236, it doesn't turn out work like this at all!!! 

Beautiful work, Ron!


----------



## txbatons (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow. Those are great!


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 31, 2007)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Must be something wrong with my 1236, it doesn't turn out work like this at all!!!
> 
> Beautiful work, Ron!



In the copier industry, we call that Operator Error!!

Ditto, great work, Ron.

Did you make the jig for the rose or is that commercially available?


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweet work Ron. Lovely forms and great figure in that maple.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks All

Cav, we must have different models then.

Ed, I designed the rose on paper first. I have a few more floral designs ready to try out. 

(between you and me, I'm glad you knew it was a rose, my daughters where telling me it doesn't look at all like a rose. What do they know!)


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Ron,

Just tell them, "a rose by any other name............"(you got the drift)

For ME that's advanced art (and out of MY league, completely)!!!

Thankfully, Dawn is considerably advanced!


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW !!!! very nice AS a matter of fact everyone in my breakroom at work says a big WOW!!!!!x8

Shane


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful work Ron,
 Definitly a rose and perfectly executed


----------



## R2 (Dec 31, 2007)

They are all pieces to be proud of![^]


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 31, 2007)

Unreal! That is some beautiful work. I figure I turn another thousand pens and stoppers, and I might try something like that. Wow.


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 1, 2008)

ron, those are beautiful. great job. boxes are such a blast to make.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 1, 2008)

WOW! Those are real pretty, great work on all![]


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work, Ron!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.

Karl, turning boxes are not really that different than turning pens. If you can turn a cigar pen and make a wood finial you have all the skills necessary to turn a box.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought I made some nice boxes----those are amazing.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 4, 2008)

Ron, your boxes are outstanding.  Nice selection of wood and the inlays are expecially a nice touch.


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 7, 2008)

Beautiful work, truly great. Congrats


----------

